# 12-23: End of the bad luck



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to go. The stars must be lined up or something, cause I had a really good day yesterday too. Pics coming soon.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice to see a fellow mullet chunker catchin feesh. Can we assume you out fished Garry again?


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Congrats on ending the bad run.. 

man it's Almost January and still wearing that? It has to be Florida.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

good job guys, I know those fish were cuaght in the lagoon right?


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

The lagoon?? What is this "lagoon" you speak of? ;D

And yes Sam... God bless Florida!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

St. Sophie's a hotty! 






owww Panda! oww oww..............


L.R. ;D


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

L.R.

[smiley=watching-you.gif]


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Rob Id say the same thing but my wife really hits hard


----------

